# Problema con sistema electrico Geo Metro 94



## HITKI (May 18, 2017)

buena tarde, con otra pregunta tengo un vehiculo un geo metro modelo 94, la situacion es que cuando yo trato de hacer switch para encenderlo la corriente se cae derrepente y se apaga todo, intente revisar fusible por fusible para ver si alguno estaba quemado pero todos estan relativamente bien. agradezco su ayuda ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2017)

¿ Batería bien ? ¿ Se probó la batería en otro automotor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2017)

HITKI dijo:


> buena tarde, con otra pregunta tengo un vehiculo un geo metro modelo 94, la situacion es que cuando yo trato de hacer switch para encenderlo la corriente se cae derrepente y se apaga todo, intente revisar fusible por fusible para ver si alguno estaba quemado pero todos estan relativamente bien. agradezco su ayuda ...


Define como es que un fusible está: _*"Relativamente bien"*_


----------



## Joel79 (May 18, 2017)

Normalmente a la par de la batería hay un fusible principal como de 80 a 100 amperios   o podría ser un falso contacto a tierra          otra hay que limpiar terminales de batería


----------

